# DIY inline press



## Brock Lube (Mar 4, 2012)

*bow press plans*

This is what I have gathered from some of his post. Not sure why all this crazy link stuff got copied in, but the pdf and word doc is good.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/ahttp...t.php?attachmentid=1901346&stc=1&d=1394229315


----------



## lsmerrill (Dec 5, 2013)

It's a shame the thread has been removed. There was all kinds of great info in it.


----------



## lsmerrill (Dec 5, 2013)

This is a similar press but not quite the one I was looking for. I think the press plans I'm looking for are the pak press plans and came from the thread "let's build a slimline together". Thanks for the info as this may be something I can work with.


----------



## MNJustin (Oct 27, 2013)

There is a way to see the majority of safari's thread. Unfortunately a few posts are missing and the pictures are missing but it is better than nothing. Google everything between the ~'s. ~ "lets build a slimline inline together" [archive] ~ at the bottom of the results click repeat the search with omitted results included. There are 5 pages with [archive] in the title which will include most of the thread (it is archive so each page is much longer than on AT). To look at these pages you can't just click on the link. You need to click the small down arrow at the right of the link which will drop down a menu. Select cashed and you have the text. There are some images from the thread which may also be helpful doing the same search in Google images. Good luck!


----------



## MNJustin (Oct 27, 2013)

Here are photos of a couple of drawings that I did not draw.


----------



## lsmerrill (Dec 5, 2013)

/\ /\ /\ ^^^^. You my friend are absolutely awesome. Thanks for your help on this. That will help me a ton. If anyone has pictures to accompany this please post so others can still benefit from this build.


----------



## richl35 (May 15, 2013)

lsmerrill said:


> /\ /\ /\ ^^^^. You my friend are absolutely awesome. Thanks for your help on this. That will help me a ton. If anyone has pictures to accompany this please post so others can still benefit from this build.


Pm me your email. I have a complete detailed drawing set I can send you. 

Sent directly from my thoughts using tinfoil antennas and a stainless mixing bowl helmet.


----------



## Shootn'Freak (Apr 18, 2012)

Putting all my stuff up here, might be a repeat but it's what I have accumulated over my build, and stuff I have taken pics of from the old thread. It's a shame the thread is gone and I hope to help some builders out there. 

These were drawn up by 92. 



















There are two ways of making adjustable legs, one with 1 1/4" inside tube legs, and another with 1 1/2". Both are part of this scratch sheet. I did this so as not to use as much 1 1/4" and have enough to be the main tube of my caution bar. 










My total lengths and pieces are at bottom of pic:










caution bar:




























The bolts for the caution bar are 5-6"x 1/2". Corresponding nuts welded to 3" tubes, one of 92's pics 










And 92's whole rig with caution bar:


----------



## Shootn'Freak (Apr 18, 2012)

In order to make my bow sight fit, I had to redo the atatchment onto the main tube to make more clearance for my bow.
Before: 









After:











The main tube gets washers welded on to the crank end. Then ground to clean up, and allow and modular pieces of the press to slide on from the crank end. The washers might be included if you buy a trailer jack, but I didn't so I had to buy some.










The weld line on the main 1 1/2" body should be on the top. On the bottom and back, spacers need to be added to take any slop out of the compression arm. 92 would take fender washers and weld them to the main body through two holes he would drill. Much the same way you will weld the acme but into the 1 1/4" compression arm like so. Make sure screw is straight when you weld the nut in. The washers were my spacers to keep it straight. 





























So just drill some holes and weld through them to attach washers and the acme nut. Those who buy a trailer jack, you might have to cut up the jack to get the but out, then grind the nut into a cube to make it fit into the 1 1/4" compression tube. 
I did not go the washer route, I just used a couple layers of slick strip. There's a little washer in the pic to give you an idea of how the washer method would work. I think 92 used 1" fender washers. 










All of the screws for tightening and adjusting have a 5/16 hole drilled in the tube and then a nut welded to the tube. Run a tap through to clean up the threads. 










All of my attachments get a piece of slick strip on three if their inner sides. Got it from amazon.


----------



## Shootn'Freak (Apr 18, 2012)

Here's mine


----------



## killermiller60x (Feb 10, 2014)

Where can I buy fingers?


----------



## lsmerrill (Dec 5, 2013)

Pm sent


----------



## harleynut (Jan 20, 2013)

anyone know why 92safari's inline press thread got deleted?


----------



## Bigdadie (Jan 28, 2014)

I have all 40 pages of the original thread coped to pdf, if you want a copy pm me..


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

I tried to view it from my favorites and I got a message that I didn't have permission to view it. what's up with that? I've been watching this thread for months! I sent a message to the administrator and they haven't even given me the courtesy of a response. do I need to say "mother may I" or pretty please? there was nothing wrong with that thread. it's not like they were being sold or anything and someone building something for themselves is not violating any patents


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

they brought it back!!!! yippie


----------

